
Meet the People Who Listen to Podcasts at Super-Fast Speeds - zdw
https://www.buzzfeed.com/doree/meet-the-people-who-listen-to-podcasts-at-super-fast-speeds
======
jepler
Back when I was binge watching a lot of TV shows I would do the same thing --
run them at anywhere from 1.6x to 2.5x (though most often no more than 2x),
with close captions on. In fact, I was surprised to hear that the "super-fast"
listeners were in a similar range to me, because it doesn't feel like anything
"super" after you do it for awhile.

At one point the article remarks on a relationship between playback speed and
pitch, but in my experience most speed-altering playback software now keeps
the perceived pitch the same while altering playback speed. It's true that if
all you have is a cassette deck or a record player that's what happens, but
not in vlc, in the browser or in podcast apps.

